# Acelerador motor brushless



## andrew78 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola! Soy nuevo en este foro y se aparece una pregunta que puede resultar obvia pero ahi va igualmente. Estoy armando un carrito con un motor electrico brushless de aeromodelismo. Tengo el variador o controlador de velocidad del motor. El tema es que me gustaria que se pueda acelerar (o frenar, aunque no seria muy importante si no se puede) con un pedal comun, no con un sistema a radiocontrol. Se puede hacer? Hay algo que pueda comprar para colocar antes del variador (algo asi como un dimmer de luz o de ese estilo). Desde ya muchas gracias!!! Saludos! Andres.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

¿ Y un potenciómetro en el pedal ?

Saludos !


----------



## andrew78 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lo habia pensado si, el tema es que al motor brushless hay que adosarle el variador de velocidad (ESC). Vos decis mandarle un potenciometro antes del ESC?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

No se como se manejaría el ESC con un potenciómetro . . .


----------



## yoelmicro (Mar 22, 2012)

Bueno, creo que se controla por tiempo como los servos estándares (PCM), por ejemplo si le aplicas un tiempo en ALTO durante 1.25mS tomara las revoluciones mas bajas y si aumentas el tiempo en ALTO entonces ira acelerando linealmente, el tope máximo de tiempo es 1.75mS, esto indica que deberas variar entre 1.25~1.75mS una diferencia de 500uS. 

  Ahora no dices si el pedal es analógico (Potenciómetro) o digital (Rueda, led y fototransistor), esta información es necesaria para poderte ayudar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2012)

andrew78 dijo:


> .......Tengo el variador o controlador de velocidad del motor. El tema es que me gustaria que se pueda acelerar (o frenar, aunque no seria muy importante si no se puede) con un pedal comun, no con un sistema a radiocontrol. Se puede hacer? Hay algo que pueda comprar para colocar antes del variador (algo asi como un dimmer de luz o de ese estilo). Desde ya muchas gracias!!! Saludos! Andres.



Si, se puede hacer, pero dentro de ciertos recaudos .

¿ Esquema del controlador ?


----------

